# Pacers Board Trophy Case



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Basically this is the thread to show off all the posters we've conquered in bets.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Heat Fans*



















*Celtic Fans*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Notes:
> 
> I have no idea why the
> ...


I hope so man, i can't view those sites now because i haven't previously. My mom has to type in a password for everywhere i go now (NO PORN ) and i think if i ask her one more time her head's gonna blow off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It works now, bask in the glory!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> It works now, bask in the glory!


Haha! I can't wait for more of these.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Those are all classic. Good work man.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice work! I stickied the thread for you.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the positive feedback and thanks to Tic for stickying it.

My priorities now are

1. Knicks
2. Boston
3. New Jersey
4. Chicago
5. Lakers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we should make a Pacers-Heat bet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think we should make a Pacers-Heat bet.


I second that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

We didn't get one against anyone on the list but we got the Heat. Kray_Z_Cat is added.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lol, thats hilarious


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Think the Cavs are game enough for an opening day bet?

Cocky Bull's fans the 3rd day would also be nice

I'm thinking Boston(twice), New York, and Detroit would be the most fulfilling in the opening month, though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes Bulls-Pacer bet

I bet you that Eddy Curry drops 30 points on you sometime next season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Yes Bulls-Pacer bet
> 
> I bet you that Eddy Curry drops 30 points on you sometime next season.


Fine, if you lose, Paxon must stay the Bulls GM forever, if I lose, Larry Bird and Donnie Walsh must stay the Pacers GM's forever? Fair enough? lol

If you're actually serious, or portraying a Curry Rider, I don't know which, then of course I/we will take you up on that!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I will update this now.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I added another Heat fan and two Celtic fans.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great thread. 

Have a bet going on with the Knicks fans.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm going to un-sticky this thread since no one has posted in it for a long time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I'm going to un-sticky this thread since no one has posted in it for a long time.


Finally.
I haven't seen anyone post in it since I started coming here.


----------

